# Fotos de Huamachuco



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Les Presento a Huamachuco, Capital de la Provincia de Sanchez Carrion, despues de Trujillo la mas poblada de la libertad. 
Ciudad de la sierra liberteña llena de historia y tradicion.
Superficie : 424.13 Km2.
Altitud : 3180 m.s.n.m.
Categoría : Ciudad Capital Provincial
Toponimia : "Gorro de Halcón" 

Huamachuco, es la la capital de La Provincia de Sánchez Carrión, la principal provincia de el ande liberteño, ha sido escenario de hechos históricos donde se defendió el honor del país(guerra del Pacifico). Tierra de los antiguos wachemines y señorío de los Huamachucos, forjadores de cultura, de idioma y de tradición, situada en el corazón de la Región La Libertad, a una altura de 3210 m.s.n.m. y a 184 Km de Trujillo, es un noble y mágico lugar, donde la continuidad de costumbres ancestrales en danzas, platos típicos y artesanías ofrece un sin número de posibilidades para que ud. la visite y disfrute. Nombrada MUY ILUSTRE Y FIEL CIUDAD por el general Don José de San Martín, y transitada en el año de 1553 por los Agustinos que la fundaron bajo la advocación de San Agustin y la Virgen de la Alta Gracia, en cuyo honor su fiesta patronal se celebra del 12 al 20 de agosto, sólo tiene que ir por vía carrozable en 6 horas o vía avionetas que llegan al aeródromo en 30 minutos desde la Ciudad de Trujillo. Esta bella ciudad se encuentra localizada en un valle interandino, circundado por elevaciones como el Tucupina, Cacañán, Huaylillas que se encuentra a 3940 m.s.n.m, entre otros; su clima con una temperatura anual media que oscila entre 11 a 12 °C. y una campiña que se viste del verdor de la vegetación, entre abril a setiembre, brinda un hermoso paisaje que inspira a recorrer los sugestivos atractivos con que cuenta.









Pileta de la Plaza de Armas en la noche








Plaza de Armas
















Coliseo de Toros
















Laguna Sausacocha
























































































Markahuamachuco









































Pronto mas fotos de otras zonas de Huamachuco, como La Laguna Negra y el Huaylillas (el pico mas alto de la libertad muy cerca de huamachuco)


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenas fotos...
Yo pensaba que Pacasmayo era la segunda ciudad luego de Trujillo.
Este thread debe ir a la página principal de Incascrapers.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ojala se consigan fotos a nivel de la calle.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> Ojala se consigan fotos a nivel de la calle.


Aqui algunas mas...
Foto tomada desde la catedral:








Catedral








Muelle de la Laguna









Estoy tratando de conseguir fotos de calles de la ciudad..


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hermosa es la tierra de mi madre, la visito de vez en cuando !!!!!


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

alvarounplugged said:


> Markahuamachuco



Muy interesante, ¿estas ruinas son también parte de la cultura inca o de alguna distinta?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

pertenece a la cultura preinca de Markahuamachuco


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> pertenece a la cultura preinca de Markahuamachuco


Asi es Skyperu34,
Markahuamachuco: Ubicado en el distrito de Huamachuco, Marcahuamachuco o Markahuamachuco es los restos de la fortaleza arquitectónica del señorío de los Wuamachukos que dominó esos territorios en paralelo con los Chimú en la costa entre el año 1000 y 1400 DC. Estas construcciones de piedra, a 20 kilómetros de Huamachuco, están en la cima de una montaña cerca de Huamachuco, razón ésta y por la importancia de esta cultura Pre Inca, muchos le llaman el Machu Picchu del Norte.


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

Gracias por la expicación Skyperu34 y alvarounplugged. Saludos de México!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ta chevere el sitio!


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

*ClauDia* said:


> Ta chevere el sitio!


Crónica de un Viaje a Huamachuco
TURISMO Y AVENTURA (Por Eduardo Ganoza) 

Luego de unos días de ausencia, regreso tras haber concluido una visita a una ciudad de nuestra sierra: Huamachuco, gracias a la invitación de un amigo que esta trabajando por allá. Realmente me quede gratamente sorprendido por todo lo que vi, y ahora quiero compartirlo con ustedes. 

Salimos el miércoles 27 por la noche, primera grata sorpresa existen varias agencias de transportes con diferentes horarios, desde las 8:00 am hasta las 10:30 pm y en todas se puede elegir el servicio de bus cama, que es bastante confortable incluso con calefacción y el viaje no dura mas de 6 horas y con una carretera bastante aceptable. 
Una vez llegado, se puede desplazar a cualquier punto de la ciudad por 1 sol, en un mototaxi, que debido a la estrechez de las calles es lo más adecuado, todas las calles están en cementadas o por lo menos por donde nos desplazamos. Con respecto al tamaño de Huamachuco, me parece que es un poco mas chico que Cajamarca y el frió igual o un poco mas tal vez pero 
definitivamente mucho mas grande que Otuzco y Santiago de Chuco que eran mis anteriores referentes en la sierra de La Libertad. 

Hoteles, hay muchos y de precios variables desde 30 a 60 soles, con agua caliente, cable y otras comodidades, sin considerar los hospedajes que supongo que son mas baratos.Algo que me sorprendió fue la cantidad de cabinas de Internet, casi en 
todas las calles se apreciaba los carteles alusivos al negocio, no entre en ninguno por que había demasiadas cosas por conocer como para sentarme frente a una maquina, para eso ya habría tiempo en Trujillo, supongo que deben contar con speedy ya que también había cobertura de celulares de telefónica MOVISTAR. 
Un buen desayuno, con leche caliente y sabrosos panes con jamón serrano hicieron de nuestras horas iniciales del día un buen inicio. 

Luego salimos a recorrer sus calles bajo el típico sol serrano, y su refrescante aire seco, para aclimatarnos un poco y planificar el día y las visitas y conversar con su amable gente. 
Primero dando vueltas a la plaza de Armas, para descubrir si realmente es la mas grande del Perú como manifiestan todos acá, bueno de que es grande es grande, pero aun me queda la duda de que sea mas grande que la de Trujillo, esta dominada por un gran campanario, que es el icono de Huamachuco, creo que ningún huamachuquino dejaría de reconocerlo en cualquier parte del mundo, 
y junto a esta está el centenario Colegio San Nicolás, que fue alma mater de Cesar Vallejo, y luego viene la CATEDRAL, (si catedral, no iglesia, catedral tal como me lo remarcaron a mi) que es una construcción moderna.Alrededor de la plaza se ncuentran casonas de 2 y tres pisos con los típicos balcones serranos, muchos de estos han sido convertidos en hoteles y 
negocios, en plena plaza encontraran a la municipalidad, el cine, la comandancia de la PNP, la caja municipal de trujillo, la caja nor peru y la casa parroquial. 

La plaza esta adornada por cipreses decorativos, ósea que tienen forma de escudos, animales y turcos (es el nombre de un personaje que baila en las fiestas del pueblo). 

Luego fuimos a dar un vistazo al cerro Sasón, que fue testigo de la última batalla de resistencia al ejército chileno y de la captura y muerte del Coronel Leoncio Prado. Desde su cima se puede apreciar una vista panorámica de la ciudad, ahora esta lleno de plantaciones de eucaliptos, que marcan el paisaje serrano. 
En las faldas de este cerro se encuentra su coso taurino, que recibe en las fiestas a los mejores toreros del Perú así como de América y España, al igual que los diferentes lugares de la sierra la afición taurina esta bien, arraigada.Este no es un coso improvisado, es de material noble y se presenta en 
buen estado. 

Hacia la entrada de la ciudad se encuentra la llamada casa de los Arcos, que fue cuartel general de Bolívar, cuando preparaba al ejército emancipador. Bueno no todos los lugareños lo sabían, pero fue dato que me alcanzo un viejo caballero en la plaza de armas, ahora tratare de encontrar referencias de esto, pero por lo pronto lo presento así, como la casa en la que Bolívar hizo su cuartel general. 

A medio día, fuimos almorzar al Túnel, su comida típica, cuyes que no tenían nada que envidiar a la que yo creía imbatible NAMORINA en Cajamarca, obviamente la variedad de platos era mayor, como cabrito, pato, etc. pero yo siempre me inclino por lo mas regional.También existe un plato parecido al Shambar, pero tenia otro nombre del cual no me acuerdo, ya lo averiguare, parece que la diferencia era que se usaba otro tipo de menestras, pero a mi me pareció shambar, eso fue al día 
siguiente. 

Por la tarde del 28, fuimos precisamente al coso taurino, ya que se presentaba una corrida bufa, desgraciadamente no tan buena como esperábamos, pero que hizo la delicias de la concurrencia incluyendo muchos gringos que llegaron con su familia. 
En la noche, fuimos a dar un vistazo a una discoteca en plena plaza, en una esquina creo que se llama Studio 52, solo entramos y salimos pero se veía bastante animada. 
El 29 temprano fuimos a las aguas termales de Yanasara, que es parte de lo que fue una hacienda de la familia Pinillos, un lugar bastante simpático y agradable para pasar el día con la familia, nuestro hijos obviamente fueron los mas encantados, también allí se puede encontrar un albergue para comer y pasar la noche regentado por lo padres de Huamachuco. 

Para llegar acá, se va en combi que cuesta 2 soles, por persona el tiempo que toma es como de 2 horas mas o menos, la verdad que no me percate por apreciar todo lo bueno que nos rodeaba.De aquí regresamos en la tarde para apreciar la parada del Gallardete, 
este es un enorme palo de eucalipto que hará de asta para el pabellón nacional, y marca el inicio de la fiesta de Huamachuco, 16 de agosto.Este singular hecho, es la atracción del pueblo, ya que parar un palo de mas de 30 metros (según me dicen, no lo medí) se requiere de gran cantidad de personas, la mayoría gente del campo que tirando de sogas y usando otros palos de eucalipto como párantes, van enderezando poco a poco el gigantesco palo, en momentos se dejan vencer y el palo retrocede y vuelve a 
inclinarse en otros momentos amenaza caer sobre la gente y crea confusión y algarabía todo lo que hace de este acto un ntecimiento, que llena la plaza. 

Ya por la noche agotados pero listos para ir a comer una pizza, y luego a la cama, fuimos a una pizzería llamada, "???" Disculpen se me olvido el nombre) que esta decorada con antigüedades. 

El 30 luego del desayuno, fuimos a la laguna de Sausacocha, realmente impresionante muy bella por donde se la mire, con todos los servicios que uno podría esperar, botes a remo, pedalones, muelle, y alpacas ataviadas para la fotos que hicieron las delicias de nuestros hijos. 
Y lo mas importante acá, son las truchas, que los restaurantes la sirven de diferentes maneras en ceviche, fritas, apanadas y sudadas y por un precio de regalo 6 soles el plato. 

Si alguien viene a Huamachuco no deje de visitar la laguna de 
Sausacocha, las combis lo llevan por 1.5 (creo que fue por fiesta, normalmente cobran 1 sol) en 20 minutos ya estará allá, también existen hospedajes en la laguna para los que deseen pasar el día allá.Ya por la tarde, contratamos una combi para que nos lleve a las ruinas de MarkaHuamachuco, que están aproximadamente a 30 minutos, realmente vale la pena visitarlas, son construcciones colosales, aunque la extensión del recinto arqueológico es bastante grande y nos fue imposible visitarlo 
totalmente, llegamos a visitar las dos mas importantes el castillo y un centro ceremonial circular con paredes de hasta 8 metros de altura. 

Estoy seguro que me quedaron muchos lugares por conocer, ahora se acercan las fiestas de Huamachuco donde regresan de todas partes del Perú y del mundo al embrujo incomparable de su sol (c. Miro). Este año no podré ir, pero espero estar el próximo año en su fiesta. 

Espero que estas líneas sirvan para dar a conocer un lugar realmente bello, que nunca me imagine estuviera tan al alcance de todos los Trujillanos. Les animo a visitarlo no se arrepentirán. 

Eduardo Ganoza



pd. Las fiestas de Huamachuco se inician desde el 27 de julio, dia central el 14 de agosto y hay actividades hasta el 30 de agosto.... por el clima ni se preocupen, ya que en esa epoca es "verano" con algunas pocas lluvias y con un sol impresionante... y en la noche, eso si el infaltable frio, el cual podemos apalear de diferentes maneras. :cheers:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por las últimas fotos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Estan bonitas las fotos de Huamachuco.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Lindas fotos !!!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Interesantes restos arequeológicos!
No me gusta viajar a la sierra, pero algún día iré a Huamachuco...y también a Santiago de Chuco, a conocer la casa de Vallejo.


----------



## aleksei (May 7, 2006)

muy grata sorpresa la mia al ver mi cuidad, mi pueblo natal, mi pais, mi casa....gracias alvaro por postear estas imagenes de aqui pongo unas cuantas mas para que sigan conociendo....


----------



## aleksei (May 7, 2006)

http://blogpost.imageshack.us/blogpost/postblog.php?id=img354/1092/pict00147ev.jpg


----------



## aleksei (May 7, 2006)

http://img512.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img512/4794/1151390705v9x.smil


----------



## aleksei (May 7, 2006)

mejor voy a buscar a jhonatan para que me ayude en esto...


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)




----------

